# NTs in pre-historic societies



## DarkWolf (Sep 6, 2013)

NTs would come up with complex strategy, which is extremely important for hunting and agriculture, let alone making tools.

Shit was tough for them back in those days, but if it wasn't for the NTs I guess we wouldn't have half the shit we do. They were really important for human development. I don't think they were good hunters though. Sometimes we're so stuck in our own heads that it's hard to notice when a lion is right next to you ready to kill you. But we were definitely good tutors. roud:

And ENTJs were definitely great leaders.


----------

